# Download Thread



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

In the Thread Tools menu, we used to have an option called "Download Thread" which would create a MS Word document of the thread. That option appears to be gone now. Can we get it back or was it a "hack"?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It was a hack. Last I heard, it didn't work on this version.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ctrl-a 
ctrl-c
open word
ctrl-p


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> ctrl-a
> ctrl-c
> open word
> ctrl-p


Yeah, but for multi-page threads that gets to be a PIA. But it is do-able.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

rhuntington3 said:


> Yeah, but for multi-page threads that gets to be a PIA. But it is do-able.


I was 1/2 kidding, it would be so ugly w/ all the side stuff and time stamps and whatnot!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> I was 1/2 kidding, it would be so ugly w/ all the side stuff and time stamps and whatnot!


I've done it a few times, it works pretty good if you choose "Printable version".
The main problem is that it doesn't allow you to show all thread pages on one web page. I wish it would allow this in the printable version, as it's much less info.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> It was a hack. Last I heard, it didn't work on this version.


AVSForum.com has the "Download Thread" option working. They're running vBulletin version 3.6.9, while you're currently at 3.6.8.

Amazingly, the DBSTalk.com forums are using vBulletin version 3.6.0 and _they _have the "Download Thread" option working.

How would you like to upgrade to 3.6.9 and re-enable that option? (Or maybe the hack started working again since that "last [word you had] heard" on 9 April, and all you have to do now is try downloading a thread to see if it does.)

I use the hack frequently with large threads (on other forums).

*P.S.*
It now downloads plain text, with a .txt extension -- not a Word document.


----------

